# Breeding cats...



## camille (Sep 26, 2006)

(btw, not that I'm looking to do this at all)

How do you all feel here about breeders? In the dog forums I'm apart of, most of the posters are rabid about breeding practices. In fact, I guess you could consider me one too- I would not get a dog (unless it was a rescue) from anything BUT a reputable breeder. 

One that did health checks, both parents were of show lineage and had been shown (if not titled), and both parents were OFA and CERF certified. 

Are cat breeders the same? Do they check for hips and eyes and genetic abnomalies that could cause pain to either owner or cat? 

Are there back yard breeders for cats, too? 

Just curious more as to what good breeding practices I would want to look for when I get my next kitten. Right now, I'm a huge fan of Ragdolls, and also the Maine Coons (my current rescue kitty is a rather large Maine **** mix). 

So, what do I look for when I research breeders?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know anything about breeders, but when I was first thinking about a friend for my purebred Birman, I looked on Petfinders and there are a LOT of purebred cats on there. I was shocked! So maybe you could get a kitty from a shelter and still have whatever breed you want. There were quite a few Ragdolls (I'm also a fan!). Just a thought....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, there are absolutely good and bad breeders in the cat world, just like with dogs. I am currently in the process of getting a Maine **** kitten from a breeder (my first experience using a breeder). If you do a search on Holly (her name) you'll find my plethora of threads & pics. 

There are different health checks depending on the breed of cat, some tend to have heart problems, others have breathing problems, others have hip problems etc.. So you want to research your breed first. And then look for a breeder using the same critieria you would for a dog breeder. 

This site was a lot of help to me on Maine Coons

http://www.mcbfa.org/index.html

There's also a sticky on this forum on good breeders:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16115

I can pull you together some more info on Maine Coons another day if you're interested...need to go beddy bye for now :lol:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*How do you all feel here about breeders? In the dog forums I'm apart of, most of the posters are rabid about breeding practices. In fact, I guess you could consider me one too- I would not get a dog (unless it was a rescue) from anything BUT a reputable breeder.* Being a breeder myself and definately feel the same way as you do about dogs, I would never buy a cat from anything but a responsible breeder.

*Are cat breeders the same? Do they check for hips and eyes and genetic abnomalies that could cause pain to either owner or cat?* The responsible breeders do, yes. Different breeds have different problems. Aby and Somali breeders check for PRA, Korat breeders DNA test for GM, Persian and Exotic breeders DNA test for PKD and we are many breeders of many breeds that scan for HCM (which is the most common heart disease in cats). 

*Are there back yard breeders for cats, too?* Sadly, yes.

*So, what do I look for when I research breeders?* You can start by reading this: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16115


----------



## camille (Sep 26, 2006)

*Thanks for the good replies!*

Sol, I really enjoyed that post. 

Somehow, I figured at much. I like it when breeders are extremely careful of whom they choose for their babies. My puppy came from a wonderful breeder- she shows her dogs, they're titled, she only ever wants one breed, etc. 

I would want the same when I pick out my kitten, finally. 

Marie- I have a shelter kitty, now. He's got alot of behavior problems that have stemmed from his shelter days, and honestly, (even though I love him with all of my heart) I just don't think I could handle another cat like Nakie. 

That is why I'm going to wait a few years, until he's more calm and sedate before purchasing another kitten. And, when I do purchase one, Nakie's needs for a companion will be first and foremost in my mind (one of the reasons I need to have a larger breed cat...Nakie is huge!)

I'd like to carefully pick a breed and a breeder so that when I get my kitten, I have someone to call if my kitten's behavior is strange- a good breeder will know what is normal for my individual kitten. 

I want all of the conditions to be right, and this time I will be more prepared for a kitten then I was when I picked out Nakie from the pound. I will know exactly what I'm looking for and (mostly) what I can expect. 

Once again, thanks so much for your posts! Every one was really helpful!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Thanks for the good replies!*



camille said:


> ...I will be more prepared for a kitten then I was when I picked out Nakie from the pound. I will know exactly what I'm looking for and (mostly) what I can expect.


I *totally *understand. I took Cinderella from a horrible situation not intending to keep her. It was my intention to get her out of that house and find a new home for her. I wasn't prepared for a cat and had NOTHING at home and knew nothing about how to take care of her. But by the end of the first night, I was smitten and had no choice in the matter. :luv 

I got very, very lucky with her having no lasting problems.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think its actually WORSE for cats. The only reason I say this, is in the dog community, its easy to find someone with the same breed. The whole "I've got a lab, my neighbor's got a lab... we'll just have one litter to get back the money we paid for her" yadda yadda.

Not so many people actually have purebred cats. But I can't tell you just HOW many people come in with their DSH kittens and say "well we really want her to have a litter so our children can witness the miracle of birth." Well where do they get the male from? Just any intact male roaming around? Its hard to say... but there's definately not much thought put into it at all. 

I really wish there were a breeding law being put in the works (and maybe there is) but I don't think ANYONE should be allowed to put more needless animals into the world unless they are a PROVEN reputable breeder doing it the right way.

And as a side note: I'm really big on breeders who have homes and even waiting lists lined up before the litter arrives. I hate hearing "well we've got 3 puppies/kittens left if you know anyone that wants one..." and especially those who tell people how to care for their new pets.

We had a 1 1/2 year old husky who came in with Parvo not long ago. The guy said "well if I knew she needed shots I would have gotten them, nobody told me about it" and almost all the staff blamed him 100%, saying "if you're going to get an animal, know what you're getting into" which I agree with... BUT what about "if you're going to breed your animal, make sure the people taking the babies know how to care for them?"


----------



## camille (Sep 26, 2006)

*IMHO*

No offense....but unless you know your breed inside and outside, and unless you know how to properly care for an animal (who DOESN"T know about parvo vaccinations????) then you have no business breeding or even owning animals. 

When a life is at stake, how can ignorance be an excuse? How sad! 

I'm pretty hardcore, yes. See? I TOLD you I was rabid! ;-) 

And yes, as an owner, or as a breeder, it was totally his fault for being unprepared. If he had a child who came down with polo because that child was not vaccinated, it would still be his fault. It is his responsibility to know as the dependent does not have the mental capacity to care for itself. 

That's why finding a good breeder is so freakin' hard. There are so many variables to look for when purchasing an animal that will be part of your family for 15 years to come!

I want a breeder to grill me about my home environment! If they didn't, I wouldn't buy from them, because I want to grill them, too, about their breeding stock, health problems, temperment problems, etc. 

If people would be more careful about which breeds and breeders they choose, and become more educated about breeding in general, there wouldn't be as many animals euthenized in shelters. 

*breathes* 

And this is my rant, kids. Sorry if I've been offensive- but look at it like this: if I'm offensive because I've touched a nerve, you should reevaluate your thinking, because I ONLY want the BEST for the furkids that love us.


----------

